# 2nd cutting board



## chippin-in (Oct 21, 2020)

Just finished for a friend.

Padauk/Padouk, Maple and Texas Ebony. 12 x 16 13/16 × 1 13/16". It had to be a specific size to fit in a slot in his sink.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## El Guapo (Oct 21, 2020)

Looks good! I love the idea of making it the size to sit on the lip of the sink... I think I might need to make another cutting board now!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 21, 2020)

Sharp looking board!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 21, 2020)

That is one nice board. I think I need some of that Texas ebony for my next one

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 22, 2020)

Very nice. I made a cutting board from scrap that accidentally fit my sink perfectly.

Reactions: +Karma 2


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 22, 2020)

That’s a very nice board,great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 22, 2020)

Great looking board Robert!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## chippin-in (Oct 22, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> That is one nice board. I think I need some of that Texas ebony for my next one


 
I bought the TX ebony on this site a few years ago...for the same friend. I made a domino box for him. Its his favorite wood. I had some left over and incorporated into this board.

Thanks
Robert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chippin-in (Oct 22, 2020)

Wildthings here's a few pics of the domino box in TX ebony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Barb (Oct 22, 2020)

That's a great looking cutting board. :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 23, 2020)

Beautimous! Hope they use it! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

